# Anybody want to buy a Spitfire



## Torch (Mar 11, 2011)

Supermarine Aircraft - Spitfire


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

prefer a Dora 9


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2011)

That's not 1:1, is it?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2011)

Nope, it is either 80 or 90% full size for cost reasons.



http://www.supermarineaircraft.com/News.htm said:


> Why not 100% scale Spitfire
> 
> Lately we have had some people ask why we do not build a full size, 100% spitfire. We have been building 80% and 90% Spitfires for around 16 years and we have sold 92 to date, so we know that building a 100% Spitfire is not as easy as one would think.
> 
> ...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah alright - I don't blame 'em if they wanna try to stay in business, then. 
Thanks Gnomey.  *hug*


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2011)

No worries  

Understandable reason for doing it at the end of day.


----------



## robtmelvin (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll check with SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) and see if I can get permission to order one of these. But, I have to admit that I'm not hopeful since I get "the look" whenever I come dragging in a kit I paid over $100.00 U.S. for. Somehow I doubt she'll understand the argument that I just have to have on of these for my stash! But baby, its a part of history! LOL. I'd wind up on the couch for a week just for even suggesting this!

Bob


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually broached this subject to my (then) wife a few years ago. I eventually managed to out-run the very sharp blade, thankfully with my spherical bits intact!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I actually broached this subject to my (then) wife a few years ago. I eventually managed to out-run the very sharp blade, thankfully with my spherical bits intact!!!


 
..bet it was because she started to doubt who you'd love the most: Her - or the Spit!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, no question which would come first!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't blame you!


----------

